# PEX cinch or crimp what is best



## Pheasant89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I am a carpenter contractor who does residential remodeling. Wanted to get set up for PEX. Not to do anything major but just for small jobs question is what Crimper ? Cinch or crimp ring,mixed reviews from not professional people hoping to get some input 
Thanks


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

Pheasant89 said:


> Hi guys, I am a carpenter contractor who does residential remodeling. Wanted to get set up for PEX. Not to do anything major but just for small jobs question is what Crimper ? Cinch or crimp ring,mixed reviews from not professional people hoping to get some input
> Thanks


I'm no plumber. But I do do work with PEX quite a bit. 

I use the SharkBite crimper with the crimping rings. Not a huge learning curve, the equipment didn't cost a fortune, and it does the job for me. 

My plumber, who does all of my larger projects, uses an expansion method. The tools a little pricey, but he swears it's a better connection.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pheasant89 said:


> Hi guys, I am a carpenter contractor who does residential remodeling. Wanted to get set up for PEX. Not to do anything major but just for small jobs question is what Crimper ? Cinch or crimp ring,mixed reviews from not professional people hoping to get some input
> Thanks


Stainless cinch rings cost more than copper crimp rings, but the tool is less expensive and gets into tighter places. So how much do you plan on doing?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

pro pex expander is what i use. never failed me yet but it dose cost more then crimp but less then pro press.:whistling


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Since the only time I ever really get into pex is when I'm doing a shower valve on a bathroom remodel, I'm always really happy to have the shark bite cinch style because most of the time, since it's not new construction, we have limited space to work in to get to the valve installed. Not having to reach all the way around the pipe is crucial sometimes. 

If we happen to have to redo one of our connections, the shark bite style is easy to remove.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll probably have a set before the Summer is out.

I'll add for the cinch method you can't determine the integrity of the closure like a copper ring using a go-no go gauge.

Feel free to add or correct as I'd like any addl information.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Sharkbite crimper here, though I don't touch plumbing on customers houses.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Sharkbite crimper here, *though I don't touch plumbing on customers houses*.


Sometimes I drink water from their garden hose, does that count? :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer to sneak stuff from their fridge. That way I can't break the plumbing. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> I prefer to sneak stuff from their fridge. That way I can't break the plumbing. :laughing:


 I took a nap in a customers bed once...


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

*PEX Cinch Or Crimp What Is Best*

I have both the crimper and the cinch rings. I use the crimper for most of the plumbing I do ( a very small amount) but when the crimp tool doesn't fit I use the cinch rings.
For the small cost of the tools it doesn't hurt to have both just in case.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I took a nap in a customers bed once...


Was the customer in it at the time?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Was the customer in it at the time?


Unfortunately no, she was away for the week. :sad:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I prefer the crimps. The pipe will stretch and break before that connection comes apart. You can use a OMT to carefully cut the crimp rings too and re-use the fitting if you need to. We have had the Viega crimper for about 14 years without any issues.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I have both the Veiga and Wirsbo tools. I prefer the Wirsbo.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have both tools and crimp rings and cinch rings and use both. Most of the time I grab the crimp rings. I bought the cinch rings and tool when I needed to do a 1" supply line to a garage, didn't want to buy another crimp tool for something I wouldn't use often since I already have the 1/2 and 3/4 crimper so just bought the cinch tool that I can use with all sizes of cinch rings in the future.


----------

